
How Do I Make This Hard to Misuse? - JoshTriplett
https://ozlabs.org/~rusty/index.cgi/tech/2008-03-30.html
======
JoshTriplett
And the companion list, "What If I Don't Actually Like My Users?", for easy-
to-misuse interfaces:
[https://ozlabs.org/~rusty/index.cgi/tech/2008-04-01.html](https://ozlabs.org/~rusty/index.cgi/tech/2008-04-01.html)

